# F930 rear weight removal



## IowaAndy (May 12, 2020)

Hi, all! I recently acquired an F930 that has been sitting for a while and am working on getting it running for mowing and snowblowing.

It sat for several years with a snowblower setup, including six weights on the back. Now that I've removed the snowblower, I'd like to remove the extra weights so that it matches the specified requirements for the mower deck (1 weight instead of 6). For the life of me, though, I cannot get the weights to budge.

Are the weights held in by anything, or are they just sitting on the bars? I'm wondering if perhaps the weights have all seized together and won't move, or if I'm supposed to be removing something before being able to lift them.

Thanks in advance!


----------

